

Railsonfire joins Seedcamp and rebrands to Codeship - moritzplassnig
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/01/08/railsonfire-joins-the-seedcamp-flock-and-rebrands-to-codeship-because-it-helps-coders-ship/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Railsonfire%20joins%20the%20Seedcamp%20flock%20and%20rebrands%20to%20Codeship%20%28because%20it%20helps%20coders%20ship%29&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia

======
MartinMond
How does this compare to Travis CI except for the pricing?

------
tosh
Great to see more and more B2D products getting press in mainstream media :)

~~~
danaw
The Next Web is not mainstream media last time I checked...

------
vavoida
congrats to the new name!

------
hofimax
congrats!

